# Q) Cervelo S3 World Champion Bike



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello,

Anyone know if they will reproduce Thor Hushovd's 2010 Cervelo S3 WC bike for the masses? 

I spoke to my local LBS and they had no info.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

They might (as they did the P3). But tbh most shops will not buy it because most consumers simply do not want to ride it (if you did not earn it, you cannot wear/ride it mentality). 

Personally I thought the Norwegian S3 was one of the hottest looking bikes Cervelo has made in years. But that was reserved for Thor only.


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I suspected as much as anything limited edition gets rarely ridden or goes to collectors.


Agreed - Thor's S3 is beautiful.

Cheers


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

This is what you are taking about right? Thor's S3

Some more images here
http://www.bullbike.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6907&extra=page=1


----------

